# Primary or secondary



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am going to go ahead and appologize. I would have posted in the AC section, but there is little action over there. I have an 04 AC 650 V2 and I am thinking about changing primary and secondary springs. Right now I have 26" 589's, but im thinking bout some 27's or 28's. Im thinking of pink primary and almond sec. What would you do first primary or sec.? Once again sorry and if it gets move I understand. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Apology accepted, thread moved


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Now to answer your question. Secondary is the most important. But these springs are fairly cheap so you might as well buy both at the same time and install them together.


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks. But wouldn't that kill my top speed with the 26's. Or should I just wait till I get some new tires.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You shouldn't need them with 26's. so I would wait b/c what you would buy for 28's will be different than what someone is going to suggest for 26's.


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok thanks man, this site really rocks.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> You shouldn't need them with 26's. so I would wait b/c what you would buy for 28's will be different than what someone is going to suggest for 26's.


^--- Agreed! You don't need them with the 26's.. I would first decide on the tire size, then decide on spring choice... and as far as losing top end, IMO, the bigger the tire you run, the less throttle you should be using anyway, it just gets dangerous running high speeds with big tires...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i agree with slowing down with the big tires. i was playing with mine yesterday doing some test runs for jetting and man these 29.5s get squarrelly after 50mph


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Also, according to EPI's charts, the spring part numbers are the same as the Brute Force springs... so for 27's I would do Almond secondary, and 28's I'd do Green or Lime Green secondary... as far as primary, I'd use pink or maroon for the 27's.. pink or almond for 28's... use pink for no stall, maroon or almond for just a little bit of stall... 

If you look in the Kawi section, there is a thread on different primary/secondary setups depending on riding style and tire size... since the Arctic Cat and Kawasaki's are very similar, I'd think that the information would be pretty useful as a starting point... and as Polaris425 said, the springs are cheap, so if you don't like one, just get another and try it out... 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4142


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yea, im planning on some 27 or 28's. I may speed a little, but not chase cars down. Doesnt Brutes have like 4.38 gears. Mine only have 3.6. So I may have to go a little deeper into the color springs than yall do. I may be getting some 27" Mudlites from a buddy. If I do, im thinking the pink/almond would be a good combo. Or do you guys recommend the black secondary?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Pink and almond is a good combo...If it ain't quite enough torque for you, try an almond and green combo.. ALOT of people run a maroon and almond combo too, for trail riding it's a great setup.. I run 28's on mine and I'm currently running an almond primary, almond secondary, and 54g weights and it seems to be an EXCELLENT all around setup for mine, but I do race too...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudrunner42 said:


> Yea, im planning on some 27 or 28's. I may speed a little, but not chase cars down. Doesnt Brutes have like 4.38 gears. Mine only have 3.6. So I may have to go a little deeper into the color springs than yall do. I may be getting some 27" Mudlites from a buddy. If I do, im thinking the pink/almond would be a good combo. Or do you guys recommend the black secondary?


Black secondary is basically a stock spring. It's numbers are just a tiny bit different. I used one when I went from 29's back to 26's, but thats because I had given my stock spring to someone. So I had to have another spring, instead of diggin up a stock one I just bought a black one along with my maroon primary.


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

I would love to throw in a maroon prim. but my wife drives it some with our little girl out in the pasture. I just dont want it to be too aggressive for her to drive.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The stall in the maroon really isnt that bad. It's barely noticeable. The only time I could tell it was there, was in reverse.


----------



## mudrunner42 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an old post, but I now have a pink primary and 27" STI Mud Trax tries on 14" SS108 wheels now. I want a fair bit of torque. I'm thinking about going with almond or either a green sec. I have read where the maroon and green sec. are a bad combo. What about the pink and green.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

for the 06 v2 ac iam goin to the heavy black mamba tires 27 inch these are not to tall but there really heavy there are so many choices not sure what to get i want tons of torqe and tons of power


----------

